# Old Hardware Grief Club



## theorw (Feb 8, 2010)

Well as the title says, this club is dedicated to all of our glorious PAST H/W that brought us many intense moments of HIGH CLOCKS, great records and optical pleasure...
So everyone is invited to join and share with us all his memories and post any photos of the H/W in grief...

I ll start things off...
I am really missing my 1900xt...it was the first expensive card i bought for 278EUR and i got her from 625/1440 to 715/1724 !!!It performed better than the 1950xtx,STOCK of course!
Along with my P35DS4...
GLORIOUS DAYS...


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 8, 2010)

My faves(paired with the same X1900's as you):


----------



## theorw (Feb 8, 2010)

Great...Post some words of sympathy too if u please....lol


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 8, 2010)

Not so great of a miss but I was definitely excited when I got this one, coming from a ati 9200 & Geforce 5200 (yeah it sucked!) Brought me the love of gaming again, sadly, the 9800 smoked its performance to oblivion!  I still poke it in sometimes, just to see if it plays the game, last time I checked, it played dirt2 @ 1920x1080 with all the details on low, still playable @ +30 fps. Stunning!


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 8, 2010)

theorw said:


> Great...Post some words of sympathy too if u please....lol



LoL.

They died a good death...the 4400 got a crush corner under a dryice pot, and the Opty blew the top caps under 2.0v. You can see the start of teh burn on the top left cap...





Ah, the good old days. I miss them greatly! *sigh*


----------



## theorw (Feb 8, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> LoL.
> 
> They died a good death...the 4400 got a crush corner under a dryice pot, and the Opty blew the top caps under 2.0v. You can see the start of teh burn on the top left cap...
> 
> ...


Thats the spirit!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 8, 2010)

i MISS this rig, http://techpowerup.com/gallery/2368.html

should never have sold it


----------

